# you need ammo????????ATTS Breed Statistics



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

her you go , i found it . see if you cant get this in you local paper .

ATTS - American Temperament Test Society, Inc. - ATTS Breed Statistics

i will be even if i have to by a spot in the sunday paper . ill post a pic as soon as i do . the pic will be of the article

i challenge you to do the same .


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

What newspaper is going to print up an 8 page article???? I guess I'll have have to do some looking into. I know you really only need the first page.. But wait NEVERMIND.. copy and paste to compare to the common family dogs and cite the source HAH... I'm smart...


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

If ya'll hold on a minute I'll get something wrote up and posted that we all can use!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

I can do some digging around. A co-worker told me about a unbiased organization that does these type of statistics in simplified ways and has list of dogs starting at the most aggressive/incompatible in general and works its way down.

Rather then giving you a % of dogs that pass a test it just flat out tells you what dogs just arent good dogs. I just gotta ask him what it is and find out how they do the statistics.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Pet Pit Bull - Breed-specific Legislation

This website is exactly what people need to think about and bring forward along with statistics. It may take me a bit to come up with something since I don't know* ALL* about the breed like most of ya'll do. So if someone else wants to write something go for it lol. Nick asked me to write something since I "sounded" smart ha, but I really don't feel up to it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER	665	567	98	85.3%

Eat it BSL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally some real stats. Now if we can only get the attack stats down. I don't know about you guys but there was a dog in my town that got out and bit a guy and two kids. This dog was a 100% pure Johnson American Bulldog, I knew the owner and the dog was from TVB in colorado like the one we had. When the story hit the paper it said Yet another pitbull attack. This is such BS most of the dogs that attacked weren't even pitbulls so how are the dog bite stats even close to REAL stats. The incident that happened here before was a boxer not an apbt. Those stats need to be gone because they are false. All of these dogs were considered pitbulls to make the stats go to make them all out to be vicious. American Bulldog, Boxer, some Lab mixes,mastiffs and some others I can't remember are all making it under the label of a pitbull to make the stats so high. BLS: BULL SH*T LAW all they are to me is dog nazis, lets stop BSL and the dog holocaust.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Finally some real stats. Now if we can only get the attack stats down. I don't know about you guys but there was a dog in my town that got out and bit a guy and two kids. This dog was a 100% pure Johnson American Bulldog, I knew the owner and the dog was from TVB in colorado like the one we had. When the story hit the paper it said Yet another pitbull attack. This is such BS most of the dogs that attacked weren't even pitbulls so how are the dog bite stats even close to REAL stats. The incident that happened here before was a boxer not an apbt. Those stats need to be gone because they are false. All of these dogs were considered pitbulls to make the stats go to make them all out to be vicious. American Bulldog, Boxer, some Lab mixes,mastiffs and some others I can't remember are all making it under the label of a pitbull to make the stats so high. BLS: BULL SH*T LAW all they are to me is dog nazis, lets stop BSL and the dog holocaust.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

ALRIGHT!!! I've started on the article; however, I'm in the process of getting permission to use information from the site Nick listed so who knows how long that will take otherwise I'm almost done


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

oh thats awesome. really do appreciate you taking out the time to write up something like this.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Can not wait to see what you have writen Tiff. Thanks for taking the time and effort to get this done for us.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Great info everybody!!!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I was hesitant at first to do it. But the more Nick and I talked I got my courage up to do it. I was looking at the pictures of rescue dogs on the site I posted up there under Nick and it make me cry. Joe looked at me like I was crazy!! I told Nick it's unacceptable how people treat the breed and talk trash about them. After looking at the site and talking to Nick it made me all the more enthused to do this for the respect of the breed of the dog and their owners!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll be interested to read it as well. If you haven't yet picked up the book "The Pit Bull Placebo" It's really a good read. I know there is a online PDF available for it as well free. I think I've read it 3 or 4 times now. 

Not too long ago here, We had 5 "Pit Bull Attacks" in my city, where 4 of the dogs were shot, and one never was caught. The owners of a few of the dogs stepped forward an corrected the new paper online. 2 of the dogs were Aussie mixes, one was a bulldog, and one was a Dane. The 5th one was a bully and you could tell that from a fuzzy cell video of it, but you couldn't tell for sure. Yup, and I bet all 5 were put down as "Pit Bull Bites". 

It also makes me sick how little and hard it is to get coverage on positive Pit Bull events. I did a walk early this year in Grand Rapids Michigan where we ended up with about 80 Pit Bulls in one small area, and walked about 3 miles without issues at all. Actually it was amazing how many people were honking and yelling out their windows how great the breed was. There was 2 News Stations out there. One clip was 30seconds long, the other was 2 mins long and that was it... Nothing more on it.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

we are almost there . just waiting on the reply from the ATTS people . they have to let us know if we can use their info .


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

still no email back i'm fixing to call them in the am after joes shots


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

up date we are calling them today .


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Permission granted ya'll!! I'll be working on it tonight. If I don't post it late tonight, it'll be posted ASAP in the AM. I'm so glad they were willing to work with me =D I really should say US!!!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

sorry guy this is taking a bit to do ,, if we are going to the papers we got to have all the facts right . also my time in IN. is coming to a end and we are packing up getting ready to move to the next job site . Mom-of-tex (tiff) is getting all the stuff typed up so it want be long now on this . hope to be back in full swing on here soon . like i said sorry for the delay again .


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I apologize for it taking so long. Ya'll are probably thinking we're pulling ya'lls chains just an update to ya'll it WILL be posted in the next hour typing as we read lol


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

awesome. looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

brain fart and lunch brb


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Can't wait to read it I don't know about where you guys live but where I'm from the few "pitbull attacks" I've seen in the media for some reason they always seem to leave out the picture of the dog I'm starting wonder if it's a conspiracy LOL


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

finishing touches and it's fixing to be posted seperate... SORRY TO ALL ITS TAKING SO LONG!!! I'm sorry if it's not up to par


----------

